# '93 Altima Owners Manual Literature



## killerqueen (Feb 14, 2005)

I just put my 500 buck Altima on the road yesterday after putting a used tranny in it. Got a legal safety done and it didn't need a thing. Now can anyone tell me of a site where I can get owners manual info on this car. I'ld like to find out fuel ratings, fluid capacities the usual stuff found in the specifications area of an owners manual. By the way thanks for all the info on this car when asked earlier, it made the purchase alot easier.


----------



## canadian95altima (Mar 7, 2005)

killerqueen said:


> I just put my 500 buck Altima on the road yesterday after putting a used tranny in it. Got a legal safety done and it didn't need a thing. Now can anyone tell me of a site where I can get owners manual info on this car. I'ld like to find out fuel ratings, fluid capacities the usual stuff found in the specifications area of an owners manual. By the way thanks for all the info on this car when asked earlier, it made the purchase alot easier.


The Haynes manual. Cost about $15


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know where the 93 Altima manual is online but the link is for a 96 (the oldest model listed)
http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/pdf/1996-Nissan-Altima.pdf

You can buy the owner's manual here;
http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/index.html
http://www.books4cars.com/result4.htm?findtype=Owner&Submit=Go

Troy


----------

